# Grizzly G0899 Table Saw



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Does anyone here own a G0899 Table Saw

I have several questions
1) How satisfied are you on a scale of 1 to 10. 
2) Does your front fence rail A). Just simply screw into an angle iron attached to the saw table?
B). What are the dimensions of the square tubing (circumference of the tubing, not the overall length).

The reason I am asking: I dont think I can survive without a 52" fence!
I have a limited budget and own virtually nothing. My dream saw, The Laguna Fusion 2 no longer comes with a 52 inch fence and I 
am not budgeted for the Fusion 3 with the 52 " Fence which is about $2500 or more with shipping and tax.
The $1500 Delta saw with 52" fence is a hunk of junk. I would love to have the older Delta Contractors Saw with the long fence. 
The only other $1500 saw with the long fence is I think a Shop Fox or a Jet Contractor saw
I am hoping I can just get the rail for the grizzly from a steel or aluminum tubing supplier. Grizzly was not very cooperative about 
getting me a long rail.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You just need the longer rails .....*

So, I searched for one of their saws with the long rail, went to the PDF parts and found part No, 602 and 604:
https://cdn0.grizzly.com/partslists/g0691_pl.pdf$


So, get the click on the saw you can afford and see what those 2 parts cost. 
https://www.grizzly.com/products/Gr...-Table-Saw-with-Long-Rails-Riving-Knife/G0691

It may be cheaper to buy this saw as is. It's a one time investment and it will last longer than you ..... just sayin' Pay once, cry once, then you will smile. :grin:





VCST has plans for their fence:


----------



## Mike Burke (Feb 9, 2016)

I bought the G0690 about 3 months ago. Upgraded from an older powermatic contractor saw. I am Extremely happy and satisfied with my G069. It will last me forever I think. Very nice saw. Looks like the older Uni saw trunnions.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks guys
I called Grizzly last week and asked if I could order a new saw with the longer rails and they said that these saws are made in different factories and it was not possible. Now with a part no., i cliuld judt order the parts - i think. The G0691 was I was looking at last. I have virtually no tools right now and my initial budget is around $5K. Thats not much when I look at the prices of machinery these days. My first machine will be a generator for around $600. need that to power the tools. Add that to the G0691 and thats more than half my budget. Most stuff I see on criagslist cant be delivered. Sooooooooooo, add another $600 for a small trailer or find someone selling that can load it for me. I can figure out how to unload it when I get it back. It was so nice when I had big trucks and forklifts. 

I'm sure I would be happy with the G0899 if I could get a longer rail at a reasonable price. I am also thinking of building a gantry about 11' span. I'm sure 3 2X8s sandwiched together would hold up to about a thousand lbs. I'll ask on another thread if we have any mechanical engineers here. I could put together a gantry to span the 11 or 12 ft' wide walls and then be able to off-load any heavy machinery from my p/u truck. But thats for another day.

Anyway, my first 2 purchases will be a generator and a table saw. I can get a lot done in the way of furniture with just those 2 and a router.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I built a gantry for engine removal*

I used one wall of the house as a brace, but supported that end with a 2 X 6 under the beam. The beams span was around 10 ft, if I recall. I used deck screws to assemble it, then took it all down when I was finished. I used a Harbor Freight 120 V winch/hoist with a hand held remote on a cable. This made raising and lowering the engine a snap. Check for prices at HF and use their 20% or 25% off coupon!
https://www.harborfreight.com/1300-lb-electric-hoist-with-remote-control-62853.html











You can also use their 1 ton engine hoist, BUT it won't lift very high, especially from an already high pickup bed:
https://www.harborfreight.com/1-ton-capacity-foldable-shop-crane-61858.html


I am putting one of these hydraulic hoists on the back of that white truck when the weather warms up. It's kinda for "looks" but if I carry the spare tire in the bed box, it will make loading it so much easier:

https://www.harborfreight.com/picku...6sbHLQdrk0EKySopRYxv8Mnv47yBgP1UaAi6vEALw_wcB

They have a taller version, rather than having a gantry crane inside your shop. The way to use this, is to raise your load in the bed, then remove the tailgate off the truck so you can lower it right next to the rear bumper. Yeah, it's a pain, but for only a few times of use, not bad.
https://www.harborfreight.com/picku...UmvPSmtoIEw6Yl8IgRSRtZ32oqWhYKZUaAgvYEALw_wcB


Then there's this version that is supported on the ground, a much better way:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/MaxxHaul...er6doWNYFVnpymg58_isP6v_Li6lSOnYaAhgDEALw_wcB


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Therte's only a few hundred dollars difference here*

Between this 3 HP cabinet saw with the 52" rails:

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Gr...binet-Table-Saw-with-Extension-Table/G1023RLX


And this 2 Hp Hybrid with short rails that you are trying to modify:

https://www.grizzly.com/products/Grizzly-10-Hybrid-Table-Saw-With-Riving-Knife/G0899


go big or waste your time and money ...... :surprise2:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Between this 3 HP cabinet saw with the 52" rails:
> https://www.grizzly.com/products/Gr...y-10-Hybrid-Table-Saw-With-Riving-Knife/G0899
> go big or waste your time and money ...... :surprise2:


Bill

You got me hyperventilating. Between a table saw and a generator, most of my budget is gone. 
I saw some old ads that Laguna had for the Fusion 2 with a long rail. It was less than the Grizzly. No longer available.
Anyhoo, maybe I will get lucky and find an older Delta contractor saw still in very good condition. I was heartbroken when I saw the newer Delta's. They look stupid and in lots of places I looked, they barely get 3 star rating. What a shame.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Feb 18, 2015)

If you just need your table saw lifted off your truck or trailer call a wrecker. I got a wrecker to pick up my mailbox that someone hit and it only cost $50.00. I thought that was a good price. This was only about 6 months ago so I would think the price would be the same or close to it.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

Never thought of that. 
I'll call one and see if they can get it lifted withoiut damage. I would guess they would have to put something under it, like a pallet, to get the chains under the saw.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Budget VS getting the right stuff......*



Tony B said:


> Bill
> 
> You got me hyperventilating. Between a table saw and a generator, most of my budget is gone.
> I saw some old ads that Laguna had for the Fusion 2 with a long rail. It was less than the Grizzly. No longer available.
> Anyhoo, maybe I will get lucky and find an older Delta contractor saw still in very good condition. I was heartbroken when I saw the newer Delta's. They look stupid and in lots of places I looked, they barely get 3 star rating. What a shame.



I know this is going to be a hobby shop, not a full fledged business, but I think you will be disappointed in a "less than adequate" table saw and a "less than adequate" generator. Nothing will go right with either one. So, what to do? Depends on the difference in dollars but knowing your abilities, you could make it up by selling a few projects with the profits. I am also on fixed income so I get it, but there is a balance on my only credit card at this point which will take time to pay it down. 



So, my advice is the same ... pay once, cry once and get the quality and capacity you will need. :vs_cool:


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> My advice is the same ... pay once, cry once and get the quality and capacity you will need.


I know you are right and I almost always err on the side of quality. I get my crying done before the purchase that way, when I give my CC number over the phone I am actually excited. 
There is one Grizz Hybrid about an hour north of where I am going. If it is still up for sale, I might give it a shot. Then make my own rails. 
If not, I will but the cab saw with the long rails. 
My table saw has always been the hub of my shop I have owned chop saws and a radial arm saw but rarely ever used it. The table saw is always my first choice. 

Anyhoo, i didnt mean for you to lose sleep over this. LOL. I noticed your 3AM posts.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What ever it takes .....*



Tony B said:


> Anyhoo, i didnt mean for you to lose sleep over this. LOL. I noticed your 3AM posts.





Anything I can do to help out a buddy. :grin:


----------

